# LiFePo4 BMS/PCB suggestions ?



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

LiFePO4 will stay in balance quite well if you do an initial balance at one extreme(either top or bottom) and then use them right in the middle. Especially where you aren't using a lot of power out of them, it should be easy to stay in the safe range.


----------



## plameron (Oct 13, 2012)

I will further explain the situation.
The pack will power some other ectronic devices 24/7
As well will the bike is parking and I am away.
I wish to protect the pack and cut the pack off before it goes under 2v.
In addition, I wish the scooter to charge the pack while it is running.

Any suggestions for specific module ?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I've heard good things about Mini BMS. In such a small application the cost should be minimal.


----------



## Elithion (Oct 6, 2009)

plameron said:


> BMS circuit for LiFePo4 pack... 4S1P.
> 
> I am looking for appropriate circuit with no luck.


What you are looking for is an "analog protector", also known in the small battery industry as PCM (Protection Circuit Module) or simply PCB.

An analog protector is a BMS that includes a protection switch, so it is completely self-contained.

It will cost FAR less than a full blown BMS for such a small battery. E.g.: 

* MiniBMS: $ 78, plus you have to come-up with an electronic switch
* 4 cell PCM: $ 16. includes electronic switch

Here is a list of some companies than make or sell analog protectors.


----------



## Ivansgarage (Sep 3, 2011)

Take a look at this link mini bms


http://minibms.mybigcommerce.com/categories/MiniBMS-Distributed/


----------

